# Mar revolto, 4 de Janeiro de 2008



## AnDré (4 Jan 2008 às 22:58)

Olá Pessoal!

Eis aqui uma amostra do resultado do passeio ao longo da linha de Cascais - Estoril, nesta manhã de sexta feira, entre as 10h e as 12h.
O mar estava formidavel 

Praia do Guincho:




Cabo da Roca1:




Cabo da Roca2:




Cascais:




Praia do Tamariz - Estoril




São João do Estoril




Boca do Inferno, em Cascais:



E eu, prestes a tomar um bom banho


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2008 às 23:08)

Excelentes fotos


----------



## Brigantia (4 Jan 2008 às 23:19)

Muito boas André 
Obrigado por partilhares essas fotos e vídeo. Ainda arriscaste um pouco mas valeu a pena,não?


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2008 às 23:29)

Brigantia disse:


> Ainda arriscaste um pouco mas valeu a pena,não?



Sim.. um bocadinho
Mas é claro que valeu a pena... 
Aliás, Se não fosse a estrada do Guincho estar cheia de areia (uma duna a fugir do mar, achou refugiu na estrada) talvez ainda tivesse ido mais longe..


----------



## Minho (4 Jan 2008 às 23:40)

Muito boas André! 
Bem captada a fúria do mar


----------



## ajrebelo (5 Jan 2008 às 16:07)

boas

grandes fotos  

abraços


----------



## henriquesillva (5 Jan 2008 às 17:50)

*Bela Foto-reportagem


5 *****.

Um abraço e obrigado*


----------



## rufer (7 Jan 2008 às 00:49)

Belas fotos.
Parabéns e obrigado por partilhares.


----------



## vitamos (7 Jan 2008 às 10:16)

Fotos muito boas! Acho que é uam reportagem bem exemplificativa


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2008 às 15:19)

Excelentes
O nosso mar em acção...
Eu é que não tomava aí um banho


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2008 às 16:14)

Gilmet disse:


> Excelentes
> O nosso mar em acção...
> Eu é que não tomava aí um banho



Eu lá acabei por molhar os pés... lol


----------



## jpmartins (8 Jan 2008 às 15:19)

Bom trabalho


----------

